# 3 d Grafik erstellen, wie



## §Alptraum§ (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich wollte fragen, ob ihr wisst, wie man 3 d Modelle erstellen kann.

 Also xy zeichnen ist ja echt nicht schwer, auch diese Grafik zu anderen Koordinaten zu verschieben.

 Aber wie schaut es mit der z Achse aus?

 Ich hab mich echt schon tod gegoogelt.

 Cu

 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Juni 2005)

Hi Alptraum!

Was verstehst du unter 3d-Modelle? Wenn diese richtig komplex sein sollen, wirst du um ein 3d-Programm wie Cinema4d, 3dsMax usw. nicht drum rum kommen...

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

